# IST WEEK WHERE 2



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

WHERE AND WHEN IS EVERONE PLANNING TO GO FISHING PLEASE POST ICE CONDITOINS IM THINKING NEXT WEEKEND SMALL LAKES IN MN OR MAYBEE SOMWHERE IN ND

SCHMIDTDOG


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If your thinking MN you may want to postpone your trip lots of open water here.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Change is on the wind. Single digits from Wed-Friday (at least!) for lows, never breaking 32 for highs!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The small lakes I'm seeing still have open spots. The larger lakes same thing. To me next week would be too early. The lakes I'm looking at fishing are still open.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As Nick stated, it won't be long. We need some more of that 0-10 degree nightly weather with no wind. As long as no snow hits the ice immediately it should be a good freeze.

Can't wait.....giddeyup.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I was ice fishing friday night.....was about 2 1/2 inches....still open water but it held up....it was almost dark so we missed the perch bite...but at least we got on....now i gotta wait 2 1/2 weeks for christmas break cuz i figured if i brought my ice gear to school i would bomb the finals....pretty pumped for winter break now


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

IF YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR OTHER ICE INFO AND A ICE MAP CHECK OUT WWW.ICELEADERS.COM I HATE TO PROMOTE OTER SITES BUT I WILL DO THE SAME THERE WHEN I SET A NAME UP IT IS A MINN SITE BUT SOME GOOD ICE FISHING FOURMS. SORRY HUEY


----------

